# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  un petit coucou de la meuse

## claire55400

Bonjour
je me présente Claire 36 ans maman de 2 enfants de 6 ans et 10 ans , marié, 1 chienne boule dogue française de 11 ans et 2 chats de 3 ans et 7 mois

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Bienvenue sur Rescue Claire et câlins à tes loulous. ::

----------


## claire55400

merci

----------

